# Abdominal exercise hurts!



## 14963 (Jun 7, 2005)

I am really trying to lose weight...I have lost 72 pounds in the last 7 months. I really need to do abdominal exercises to tone, but everytime I try to do crunches or ab stretches or anything abdominal, my IBS goes into full swing--cramping and pain, and diarrhea. Anyone else having this problem? Heard anything that would help??!!


----------

